# Window restoration



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Over the last years I've tryed to explane how Finnish Windows look like. I now might have A deasent serie of pics from my curent job from Alpo Jaakolan Patsaspuisto/ A.J. Sculptor park..

Cant Find the way to attach pictures mol:frown:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tiny said:


> Over the last years I've tryed to explane how Finnish Windows look like. I now might have A deasent serie of pics from my curent job from Alpo Jaakolan Patsaspuisto/ A.J. Sculptor park..
> 
> *Cant Find the way to attach picture*s mol:frown:


use the picture up load icon or the drag and drop feature...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick; Esko's first language _isn't_ English; you guys'll get along great! 

Esko; If you're using Windows, put copies of your pictures onto your 'desktop' (move them over to the far left to make room for the web screen)
Reduce the blog site screen image using the icon up in the very top right corner...it should reduce to about 1/2 size.
Now, drag your pics, one at a time into the dotted area at the bottom of the comment field, where it says "Drag and Drop File Upload"
That's pretty much it. They're loaded ready to post.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

These marwellous colours did belong to Alpo Jaakola, an artist whose home now is A museum. It is in western-Finland. He lived there 1953-79. He died in 1997. He was then 87yrs.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks Dan. Ill try it with PC later. I have these pics in my Motorola. Enfin I manageri


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If that means "I figured it out", yes you did! 
Long time since you visited here, Esko; everything good in Nokialand?


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Your Finglish is still very good! ;-)
You wonna hear the political, financial, cultural, or any other ...al situation or just mine?
I guess your not interested in our political anyway so your not gonna get it, here. Ofcourse there is alot to tell since Its so long time since I last dropped by.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

For the first. Our summer hasnt started yet. We are still in spring what comes to the wheater. Europa is strugling in A heat wave and we are getting aall the rain. We have had more often days with temps below +10°C than abow +20°C. It feels bad. Actually it ssssss etc but since I dont know what rf moderators tolerate anymore we just have to go with "feels bad". 
I had A trainee or what do you call A student who comes to practise to A company to learn? I had HIM with me 2months. He was superb because he knows so many people in my area. He is the son of the retired preast (kirkkoherra). Partly bacause of HIM I got the job I now have. Im restorating in Alpo Jaakola staty park. Its A museum that shows his art and how he lived in the years betwene 1953-79. He is allso burried in the park beside his wife.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

*window restoration*

Basicly in all old Finnish houses there are similar windows as seen below.
As you can see they doesn't have very much in Comon with
your sach windows.


----------



## ritabos (Aug 23, 2018)

The windows play a vital role in improving the value of your house appearance wise. So it is necessary to choose the best window that matches to your space. Here get the list of Nagpur windows dealer that provide the best window designs.


----------



## lmgoodhair (Sep 24, 2019)

Were you able to figure out how to post those pictures?


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

lmgoodhair said:


> Were you able to figure out how to post those pictures?


If he figures out how to post those pictures would you help us figure out who you are and where you are ? Not just n/a.


----------

